# EN World Banner Advertising



## HalWhitewyrm

Hello, Morrus.
On December 30, I purchased a 10K banner impression product at RPGnow.com. I sent an email with my banner attached right after as per the instructions, but as of today, Jan 11, I've not seen the banner, nor received any email reply from you. I figure that your Inbox must be overflowing, which is why I took the liberty of posting here.

You can contact me at daniel (at) highmoonmedia (dot) com

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

Could you attach it to this thread? Looks like I'm not getting emails through from you for some reason.

 Thanks!


----------



## HalWhitewyrm

No problem.

Please direct the banner to www.highmoonmedia.com

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus

Done!  I've emailed you with the login details.


----------

